
Garmin wearables surpass Apple Watch sales - SQL2219
http://www.bizjournals.com/kansascity/news/2016/12/06/wearable-devices-third-quarter-market-report.html?ana=e_ae_set2&s=article_du&ed=2016-12-10&u=Y%2BX4pK7HALMkYONoeXx0MA0ac040e2&t=1481463512&j=76716501
======
SQL2219
All these wearables will be gathering dust in future, and or band will break
and owners will not bother to get it fixed.

